# Sea chem prime: How often can can it be used



## excal88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just wondering how often Prime can be used as an emergency nitrite remover, and if using it for too long will result in bad things happening. Thanks!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

excal88 said:


> Just wondering how often Prime can be used as an emergency nitrite remover, and if using it for too long will result in bad things happening. Thanks!


Water changes are fastest way to reduce nitrites,ammonia,and nitrates.
Ideally, there is no need for using Prime for nitrite control in a cycled tank with healthy biological filter.
Prime detoxifies ammonia,nitrites, for approx 24 hours.


----------



## excal88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I'm currently in a fish-in cycle, so using prime as an emergency nitrite detoxifier. Just wanted to make sure that I can use it for a short stint as my cycle is close to finishing without any harm. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

excal88 said:


> Well, I'm currently in a fish-in cycle, so using prime as an emergency nitrite detoxifier. Just wanted to make sure that I can use it for a short stint as my cycle is close to finishing without any harm. Thanks for the reply!


If there are fish in the tank,then water changes with prime are the best method for reducing nitrites ALWAYS.


----------



## TwinDad (Mar 3, 2011)

I believe the bottle of prime says it can be added to the tank as an emergency, but I think it isn't recommended. I'd change 50 % of the water and use the prime for a water conditioner. Getting them out of the tank is better than just changing their chemistry for a short period.


----------



## whitecloud34 (Feb 22, 2011)

It detoxifies ammonia, nitrite, nitrates for about 24 hours and it's best used with water changes. I used it for a while--daily and without water changes--and nothing bad happened immediately, although I've had trouble with pH constantly crashing to 6.0 from 7.0 and I thought the Prime was the reason but it turns out it was my gravel so probably the Prime in reality had no adverse effects at all. Still not sure as I just discovered this today lol. It is a good product though, especially if you are like me and have 1.0 ppm ammonia in the tap water :shock:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

All water conditioners are intended for use to condition tap water, nothing more. They are not meant as a "treatment" for problems. They are chemicals (most of them, there is I believe a declorinator that is not chemical, can't remember the name offhand) and the less chemicals entering a tank the better, especially if fish are present. I know most manufacturers say that conditioners can't be overdosed, but they can.

Prime like other products "does things" that affect water quality and water chemistry. In limited quantity as a water conditioner, this may have limited impact on the fish.

Daily partial water changes to reduce/eliminate ammonia and/or nitrite is the only safe way during cycling, if either is above .25 level.

Live plants in sufficient number will remove this issue completely, and that is still the safest cycling method because nature is doing it fast, and without any chemicals going into the water.


----------



## excal88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, I only use it when my nitrite levels are above 1.0 *sometimes I have class entire day so I can't do pwc* but so far I'm keeping it at .25 or under for now. Thanks for the info!


----------

